# Is this real or airbrush? What kind is it?



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw this while looking for a stand at all glass:

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/

What are the Malawi - Mbuna on their top banner? They cannot be real, if they are they must be extremely aggressive. If they weren't everyone would have them. What are they? I'm sure they're in the profiles section, I just cannot go through one by one.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone else asked about it not too long ago...it's been retouched, it's not natural.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

they are "stylized" representations of dominant male Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" also called "Red Top Kimpuma"


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" is kinda close http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=727

Metriaclima fainzilberi (Lundo Is.) is a little further away http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2326

I guess those are the two closest that I can find, but they aren't a perfect match. I went through all of the pictures in the profile section.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

noki said:


> they are "stylized" representations of dominant male Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" also called "Red Top Kimpuma"


Thanks, you all posted while I was compiling my last one. They definetly took some "artistic liberty" with their alterations! Even added some colors that weren't there to begin with.


----------

